# P.E. Curriculum



## morro (Jul 2, 2008)

I have just been offered a P.E. job in Spain and would like some help developing a P.E. curriculum in English. I will be teaching 6 to 16 year olds mixed. Can anyone help?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

morro said:


> I have just been offered a P.E. job in Spain and would like some help developing a P.E. curriculum in English. I will be teaching 6 to 16 year olds mixed. Can anyone help?



Is this an international school, a state school, a club???

Jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I can tell you that they make boys with long hair tie it back in a scrunchy lol


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

or should I say at least they try... they have finally given up with my grandson


----------



## morro (Jul 2, 2008)

*P.E. curriculum*



jojo said:


> Is this an international school, a state school, a club???
> 
> Jo xxx


It is a Bilingal school Spanish/English - Private


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

morro said:


> It is a Bilingal school Spanish/English - Private


In which case, can you not simply use the KS system you've trained to use?? Or follow the guidelines of the Spanish PE curriculum???

Jo xxx


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Use the PE National Curriculum as a starter. There are plenty of schemes of work based on NC produced commercially, plus many English local authorities produce their own schemes for their schools, which may be available online.
http://curriculum.qcda.gov.uk/index.aspx


----------

